# Rabbits and deer eating my plants



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Necie said:


> How do i keep the ribbits and deer from eating my plants and shrubs. The electronic device i bought is not effective.


I'm getting my response in before some murderous hardass tells you to get out the shotgun.

Lots of people have had good results with the use of strongly scented bar soap.
Apple orchard operators hang them from the trees

In your case you'll have to be a little creative, as I'm not sure the bunny would be affected.

Its nice to see that you are sensitive to the natural order of things


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

there is some stuff i got from a local home improvement store that seems to work well for me.
http://www.messinawildlife.com/

that's the manufacturer.

products are safe and natural ( as far as the ones I got)

and bonus, they smell great.

ooh double bonus, i get them when they have rebates making them super cheap. I even got a couple spray bottles free with rebate.

one thing I've heard for problem areas is to try multiple deterrents. Some Rabbits may be deterred by the electronic, some by smell, some by sight.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Zoo Do is zoo animal manure and deer to not like being around it. It worked reasonably well in N California and added natural nutrients to the soil. It got expensive as it got popular though. Many zoos still package it as a fundraiser so if you have one near it is worth asking. 

There are predator sprays you can use but the trick is to keep applying them as rain washes them off.

There are plants animals like deer do not like (geraniums as I remember is one group). If you include them in your plantings they tend to repel deer. 

Rabbits and squirrels are tougher. Short rabbit fences will keep most of them out of flower beds. Squirrels can and will get into anything.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The electronic devices are useless. There are sprays that you can put on the foilage but must be reapplied periodically and after every rain. I’ve heard of people buying urines/scents from trapping supply stores such as fox, bobcat, coyote, etc. These are very strong scents; do not spill them or apply them anywhere that you don’t want them.


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

Lowe's and/or Home Depot sells repellents for all sorts of such pests outside.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Too old said:


> Lowe's and/or Home Depot sells repellents for all sorts of such pests outside.


 
none for ribbits though, I checked.:laughing:


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry about that, I was told that they have for all. I would never check on that because I love all those wonderful animals. I welcome cottontails in our yard to eat anything they want, we've even tossed carrots and bread out for them and encouraged others in my community to do the same. And too, I have a pet bunny here in my computer room with me. Anyway, concerning your issue, I'd guess that you could go to a search area on the Internet and type in something like "rabbit deterrent" and find what you are looking for.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The for certain solution is a fence rabbits can't get through or dig under and deer can't jump. I'm thinking something equivalent to 7 ft. tall chain link with a concrete curb. 

Just be thankful you don't have 5 grass hoppers per sq. foot that have devastated everything the deer didn't eat. I'll take the rabbits any day.

Other than a fence, a good outdoor cat will usually keep the rabbits at bay and the correct property protective dog, large or small, will take care of the deer problem. 

It looks as if I'll be purchasing at the market again this year.


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

How about getting some deer repellent and providing a small fence to keep the rabbits out? That should do it for you.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Send them to the Big Apple?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLUAbkRUvVQ


----------



## bigbearbear (Dec 1, 2010)

What you need is a motion sensor equipped water sprayer, it detects motion and sprays water in that direction.

http://www.amazon.com/Contech-CRO10...sr=8-1&keywords=motion+sensor+water+sprinkler


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL - wonderful idea


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

In our suburb, the city hires professional hunters to clear out the excess deer because of damage and they are safety hazards on the streets.

I deter the deer by using some Irish Spring soap around the plants, but they still pass through my yard several times a day. There is more than enough food around for the deer and that is why we have so many creating problems. - The geese are a bigger problem, especially if you have neighbor that is dumb enough to feed them.

Dick


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Dick, you need some of our coyotes. It surprises me, given your location that you don't have lots of your own. With all those deer, the coyote population is sure to catch up quickly


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah, concrete masonry, Dick, sounds like you're just the guy I've been wanting to get in touch with. I have some stains on my concrete driveway that I'd like to get off. I know about muriatic acid, don't want to mess with that. We purchased the house new, 10 years ago but I learned the hard way about battery acid dripping on concrete and producing horrible stains (battery acid from charging my golf type car (I don't golf, couldn't in I was), golfers call 'em "golf carts". To me, something with a seat, steering wheel and brakes is a car. How about the driveway? sander and sealer? or something else???


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Spray bottle of soapy water. That or a shotgun


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glen Close picture and Fatal Attraction poster near their down?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

This may or may not help you, but my wife had a similar problem with a small flower bed. I simply went out and urinated around the perimeter and they stayed away. Simple, slightly gross, but effective. Moth (balls or powder) around the perimeter can help too.

DM


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Too much info Danger..too much,

Actually, I heard about a guy stranded somewhere way up north..very remote. On a beach. Lots of bear activity. Maybe wolves as well. He made himself a campsite on the beach and marked his territory on all three sides. Thats a lot of drinking to do.

He lived to tell the tale


----------

